# New software for the 211?



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

When are we going to get new software for the 211? I am tired of waiting!


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

The way Dish Network is moving on these issues with the VIP211, you better get a pillow. You'll be waiting a longtime. I just don't understand why we are paying full price for services that is not functioning correctly.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jerryez said:


> When are we going to get new software for the 211? I am tired of waiting!


When the software is ready. If you like E* could just renumber the current software and make you think there was a change.  Would that be any less frustrating or would we see the post "five versions later and we STILL have the same problems"?

Fixing problems can take time - they will keep trying fixes and upgrades in beta and when they think they have a solution they'll cross their fingers and start releasing it to customer receivers. It is a lot better than releasing the 'beta' fixes to the masses and hoping they are not toasting thousands of receivers.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

I think part 0f the problem with E* fixing problems is not everyone is having them. My 211 has had from Feb 11 till now 2 BSOD both after long OTA and power button reset fixed both. Optical 5.1 lip sync fixed with 2.65. Dont mind the auto standby as I do not record or watch tv after 1am.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

James Long said:


> When the software is ready. If you like E* could just renumber the current software and make you think there was a change.  Would that be any less frustrating or would we see the post "five versions later and we STILL have the same problems"?
> 
> Fixing problems can take time - they will keep trying fixes and upgrades in beta and when they think they have a solution they'll cross their fingers and start releasing it to customer receivers. It is a lot better than releasing the 'beta' fixes to the masses and hoping they are not toasting thousands of receivers.


But we are the beta testers. E software is being tested on it's customers, that is why it is full of bugs. Any good company would not release such buggy software on it's customers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There ARE real beta testers that see more attempts to fix things than customers. They are the ones getting the real beta versions.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I have done beta testing before. Can't say where or they would kill me, but after the initial bugs, the software is better than what Dish releases to its' customers. 
You can't tell me that most other companies release software to customers with as many bugs as Dish's software has.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In any case, the question has been answered. If you just want to post complaints about E* I can move this to another forum.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I can just go to another forum, if I can not state my opinion in this one and you can't take the criticism either.
I am just stating the facts.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

jerryez said:


> I can just go to another forum, if I can not state my opinion in this one and you can't take the criticism either.
> I am just stating the facts.


No, you are just engaging in whining and finger pointing, which seldom solves anything.


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

Release L2.67 was uploaded on 6/20 and it proceeded to bring back all my lip synch problems I had before they changed out receivers a few weeks back. What's even worse, I am now noticing the problem on none hd stations where before it was just on the Dolby feeds. Booting and power booting didn't help much.


----------



## sherlock1 (Feb 6, 2006)

mabrandt said:


> Release L2.67 was uploaded on 6/20 and it proceeded to bring back all my lip synch problems I had before they changed out receivers a few weeks back. What's even worse, I am now noticing the problem on none hd stations where before it was just on the Dolby feeds. Booting and power booting didn't help much.


I agree with your assessment of L2.67. I never had the lip synch issue until this release. My picture, both HD and SD is even somewhat degraded it seems. A reboot "may" fix that though.

sher
Muskogee, OK


----------



## johnputnamjr (Aug 14, 2005)

I had very few problems with the 211 UNTIL the last update on 6/20 - now my HDMI loses sound if the TV is turned off (of course a reboot or pull the HDMI cable from either the TV OR the recvr. fixes the problem...until someone turns the TV off again). I also for some reason have a choppy picture on one OTA channel via the recvr. - I do NOT have the choppy picture OTA via the TV's HD Tuner. - Weird that I only have it on one channel - WDIV Detroit (100% strength too). And no - it is not a cable problem cause i have had all that changed out, etc...I begged the CSR yesterday to just gimme back the old software! This receiver has way too many issues-It makes watching TV miserable. Then I have to listen to everyone in the family complain that our TV's simply don't work or they are too complicated to use. I hate to admit it - they are absolutely correct. You shouldn't have to be an electrical engineer to watch the dang TV.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Only thing I've noticed with 2.67 software release i it appears to take longer to show the picture when changing channels.

I haven't checked if the caller ID is fixed yet.

It didn't fix the missing PSIP info in the digital OTAs.


----------

